# CPU/motherboard upgrade plans



## Tarun (Dec 29, 2012)

hi guys i got 10k at max for CPU+motherboard i really pissed off bcoz i cant find anything decent in that range. a i3 3220+Asus P8H61-M LX3 or any H61 mobo is great  but cant be overclock and i really cant run my pc without overclocking it 

so looking into AMD, the fx series are complete fail wat do you guys think a 6100 will be a decent upgrade for Athlon II X4 640 ???

 i have Gigabyte 78LMT-USB3@ 3.5k in mind and for CPU i m really confused with the Fx6100 ?? 

i got a GTS 450 so APU 5800k is out of question


----------



## sumonpathak (Dec 29, 2012)

why not trinty? take a look at it..see if it suites you


----------



## Tarun (Dec 29, 2012)

5800k has a 7660D on and i already have a GPU and other then that the motherboards for FM2 are a little costly


----------



## sumonpathak (Dec 29, 2012)

but they provide more stuffs onbaord..non?
now that could be subjective..but i suggest u check them out once..they will satisfy ur need to OC also...


----------



## Tarun (Dec 29, 2012)

which is the cheapest FM2 motherboard worth a buy and more then that with which we can overclock ??? i know the 5800k is a great little CPU


----------



## sumonpathak (Dec 29, 2012)

i would suggest at least this *www.asus.com/Motherboards/AMD_Socket_FM2/F2A85M_PRO/
prices are a lil steep..but i would pay 8k for the features..
64GB ram support
4 diff video output
Virtu MVP
7X SATA 6GBps..
pity nobody stocking GB boards here...

the A85 M LE is at around 6K..but i wouldn't OC on that


----------



## Tarun (Dec 29, 2012)

ya thats wat i meant buddy a 7k CPU and the cheapest 6k mobo is 13k and my budget is 10k so that gets me back to were i was  sorry to bug you sumon but it seem in my case APU is not my call well then any ways wat would you say a 4100/6100/or stick to my CPU just change the motherboard and i gotta change it i screwed it up while i was cleaning  BIG screw up 

or maybe you can donate one of your rigs to me sumon


----------



## sumonpathak (Dec 29, 2012)

lol...i say then slap on a new shiny motherboard..then spend like a miser and get an fx 

also i kinda missed the 10k budget


----------



## Tarun (Dec 29, 2012)

anymore suggestions ?


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jan 3, 2013)

Its best if you go to a store and get a quote. Most don't list Gigabyte/ASROCK boards, so its best if you get CPU-Motherboard bundle prizes.


----------



## topgear (Jan 4, 2013)

Op has a decent cnfig right now ( acc to his siggy ) - what he needs most is going for monitor with higher resolution


----------



## Tarun (Jan 6, 2013)

topgear said:


> Op has a decent cnfig right now ( acc to his siggy ) - what he needs most is going for monitor with higher resolution



i dont know i have downgraded my monitor but i m using a Samsung SyncMaster 933 which has a 1360x768 max res


----------



## saswat23 (Jan 6, 2013)

I don't find any sense in upgrading to FX-6100 from Athlon-II X4-640. X4-640 is a pretty good CPU. 
I would recommend you to stick with it until it gives up.


----------



## Cilus (Jan 6, 2013)

Ya, my suggestion is same, stick with the existing setup. Buy a good cooler and overclock the existing CPU if you want. Currently FX-4300 and FX-6300 isn't available in India. Once they are released then you can opt for the upgrade.


----------



## topgear (Jan 7, 2013)

Tarun said:


> i dont know i have downgraded my monitor but i m using a Samsung SyncMaster 933 which has a 1360x768 max res



time to chnage your siggy _Philips 107 E5 1024x1280 @ 60Hz_ then


----------

